# Int 1586 3pt hitch problem



## charliec (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a International 1586 and the 3 point hitch won't raise. Just started this today. Any suggestions what to look for?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Charliec! Well, have you checked the obvious, like hydraulic fluid level? Do you have a front loader, and if so, does it work? Might have bad rings in the piston, I've only rebuilt 2 of them and they were both rubber O rings that do go bad eventually.


----------



## jamesgpeck (Jun 29, 2010)

I have no experince with this tractor whatsoever. Do you have live hydraulics? If not, you may need to engage the PTO to have hydraulics.


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

Check to see that the 3pt control linkage is not binding, broken or disconnected (it can happen!).


----------

